# Newbe. Help with oil Leak



## Rastatt055 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello fellow Nissan Owners. I have a 1999 GXE. Love it. :thumbup: It has a small but oddly anoying oil leak. Seems to be from around the timing belt cover.  Have any of you had this problem? Could it be something else? I am pretty sure it is oil. i cleaned up around the oilpan and front bottom of the engine and it is all covered with oil again. Seems to be very little oil leak but enough to be anoying.
Does this engine have a belt or a chain?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rastatt055 said:


> Hello fellow Nissan Owners. I have a 1999 GXE. Love it. :thumbup: It has a small but oddly anoying oil leak. Seems to be from around the timing belt cover.  Have any of you had this problem? Could it be something else? I am pretty sure it is oil. i cleaned up around the oilpan and front bottom of the engine and it is all covered with oil again. Seems to be very little oil leak but enough to be anoying.
> Does this engine have a belt or a chain?


You have a chain on your 2.4. The leak is probably coming from your crankshaft seal, right behind the crank pulley, the thing that runs all of your drive belts... :thumbup:


----------



## Rastatt055 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks! Is this a common problem with the 2.4?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Rastatt055 said:


> Thanks! Is this a common problem with the 2.4?


It's a common problem with most of the Nissan engines...


----------

